
Free Email Services (Without Phone Verification) - tejiri
https://red-dot-geek.com/free-email-services-no-phone/
======
salutonmundo
Openmailbox would be lovely, but I had the same experience of extreme
slowness. Even their web client is slow—which, fine, I'll use Thunderbird, but
I could not get POP or SMTP to work. (I currently use Protonmail.)

